# Best resort backpack



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You should probably get your own camera pouch.

In my opinion, Dakine's best low profile, hydration compatible backpack is the Helipack ( DAKINE : HELI PACK )

I wear one when I ride

This is the one I have:


----------

